# Blank McAfee



## ShrutiBlue (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey,

I have searched the net and have found that many others have the same problem. But their problem isn't exactly like mine. Most of them have the problem because they use IE7, and everywhere the solution has been given for the same, but I use IE8, and still face the problem. The McAfee Security Center screen is blank. I tried reinstalling McAfee, but then the "Program Setup" that comes up each time I boot my computer is also blank.

I have tried registering jbscript(or whatever the name is) and vbscript, but that doesn't work either. I used to have Google Chrome as well, but uninstalled it. Now I use Firefox (v3) for most browsing activities.

Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect that if it affects IE7, the same bug could also affect IE8. I'd contact McAfee support and see what they have to say.


----------



## ShrutiBlue (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I've got it working now. :grin:
Uninstalled IE8 and it worked.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: [SOLVED] Blank McAfee*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MikeOliverAZ (Sep 14, 2008)

ShrutiBlue said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've got it working now. :grin:
> Uninstalled IE8 and it worked.


How did you uninstall IE8? I tried using the Add Remove control panel and it it didn't uninstall.


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

So the cause of your problem was a conflict between IE8 and McAfee? I've heard lots of stories about issues with IE over the years, but this is new to me. Reminds me again, of the reasons I switched to FF when it first became available and why I haven't used IE except for Windows updates in years. To be fair though, IE8 still is in beta, no? 

Glad you've got this sorted out.


----------

